# Interstate help



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I am heading to Bozeman, Mt from Owatonna, Mn to go flyfishing for a week and have two options for routes. My question is how is I-94 through ND? I have never traveled it before and the other option is I-90 which I know. I-94 is slightly shorter but if it is a bad road I'd rather avoid it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

94 isnt bad. But there might be some road construction. 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heading west huh? I-94 is a good highway. Not sure if theres any major construction though. Just try not to fall asleep between Biz and Fargo (pretty uneventful drive). When and what rivers are you planning on fishing? The guys and I are heading out to the Boulder south of Big Timber later this month. I need a dose of the Rockies bad!! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wish I had the time to go and fish the Madison this summer. But I guess work comes before play.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Strong paychecks always help the addiction for waterfowling. 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Seven miles of Cont west of Fargo starting at Casselton. Then 20 miles west of Bismarck with some small sealing and fixing going on in between. Good the rest of the way to Medora from what the wife said.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks! Since I've never yet ventured through Nodak, I'll give it a go. We're heading to the Madison, Gallatin, Ruby, and any other tributaries that look good! Should be quite an adventure.......probably will go by way too fast though!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I94 turns into I90 somewhere in MT. It is by far your fastest route. THere is little construction the whole way to Bozeman. You'll run into a couple of spots in MT that'll slow ya down, but it is your best bet.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I just drove the 94 route. Ron gave you the construction update in ND (just few short sections), worse eatbound than westbound. Montana was no construction. 90 and 94 merge just a few miles east of Billings. 94 is more scenic than 90 in my view.

M.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

94 may be more scenic than 90, but that isn't saying much. Just enjoy the badlands from Belfield on. And don't take the boring flat stretches to heart, ND has a lot more beautiful country than what you can see from the interstate.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Brad Anderson said:


> I94 turns into I90 somewhere in MT. It is by far your fastest route.


I agree, use I-94. I live a mile off the Interstate in Bismarck. Drop me a line if you want to make a pitstop.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Drop me a line if you want to make a pitstop.


Thanks! We'll be in Bismarck at 1:30 A.M. Sat. 14th! We take our coffee black and hot! Are you sure the Mrs. won't mind? 

Thanks a lot though!! One of these days I am definately going to have to run into a few of these Nodakers soon! This will be my first big Fly fishing trip so I'm pretty stoked! Then it's back home in preps for early honkers!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FACE said:


> Thanks! We'll be in Bismarck at 1:30 A.M. Sat. 14th! We take our coffee black and hot! Are you sure the Mrs. won't mind?


Ummmm, ya I'll take a raincheck...... :wink:


----------

